# World's largest island.....



## CD1221 (Aug 29, 2011)

(the below was copied from - Go Philippines: Vulcan Point in Taal Volcano)



In short it can be stated by this line...*"the largest island in a lake of an island in a lake of an island"*. Taal Volcano is popular tourist destinations in Philippines located in Batangas province in Luzon Island.




 
Vulcan Point inside the lake



 
Island inside the lake of island


 

 
Island inside the lake of an island inside the lake 




 
Island inside the lake of an island inside the lake of an island 




yeah, my head hurts too........*
*


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 29, 2011)

Islandception.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 29, 2011)

And after the top of that thing erodes and flattens off a bit, it will hold puddles after rains (if it dooesn't already), and after a few of these puddles suround a dry spot we can bump this thread again.

As above, so below, is this universal and ever-present reality.


----------



## XEN (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 29, 2011)

oh my head hurts now


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 29, 2011)

Pooluke41 said:


> Islandception.



"Great depth."

"An island within a lake, two levels"

"Three."

"Impossible. That many islands within islands within lakes within islands is too unstable."


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 29, 2011)

Everyone else is posting memes so:


----------



## synrgy (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## GazPots (Aug 29, 2011)

Thinking about this stuff blows my mind.


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yo dawg, so I heard you liked islands....


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Xaios (Aug 29, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> "Great depth."
> 
> "An island within a lake, two levels"
> 
> ...



This statement is strangely true, too. Being as it's an active volcano, that little island is eventually going to get sent to limbo. 

On a separate but not unrelated note, is anyone else that clicked that link getting a lot of adverts on the bottom of the page for Filipino dating sites?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 30, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>


Matryoshka islands


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Aug 30, 2011)

this thread wins =D


----------

